# Help with Smokey flavour UDS



## natej (May 6, 2017)

Hi all!

I smoke on a UDS and recently there seems to be a decline in the amount of smoke flavour or "smokiness" in the meat, almost to the point where it doesnt even taste like its come off a smoker

I revised my process of smoking and how it may have differed from previous times that i have been happy with the amount smoke but i cant pinpoint where im going wrong

I use a UDS with 2 ball valves and a larger vent.. my process is as follows..

1. Trim and rub the meat the evening before and into the fridge in plastic wrap
2. Set up the charcoal basket so its ready to go, i layer lump with wook chunks throughout with the charcoal usually about 5 chunks (hickory)
3. Morning of smoke i light the UDS minion method, dump about a third chimney of lit coals on top of the basket, leave the lid off for 5 mins or so then lid on, valves and vent open till im approaching temp then start closing off valves to lock in my temp 
4. Wait till thick bellowing smoke has subsided then i take the meat from the fridge.. another light coat of rub and put it on the grate and close her up

Usually temps sit between 240 - 260

Thats what a typical beginning of smoke looks like.. and ive got visable tbs for 80 percent of the cook, yesterday the chuck i smoked went unwrapped the whole time and had visable TBS from start to finish and still... hardly could tell its been smoked, even today the leftovers dont taste smokey hardly at all

I thought maybe being round a smoker all day would be making the meat taste less smokey but im showering and changing clothes before eating and the wife confirms its not just me

Does anyone have any idea whats going on? Its starting to get to me a bit


----------



## lancep (May 6, 2017)

Have you always put a second coat of rub on? From what I gathered over the years, smoke adheres best to cold wet meat. So it could be that applying a second coat of rub may be "protecting" the meat from the smoke. How long have you been noticing this? Could it be a bad batch of chunks? I've never used  aids but I smoked on a wsm for years. The best results I got were from using splits. Set everything up as normal minus burying chunks. Add your hot coals and then add a split or two on top. One for short smokes like ribs or chicken, two for long cooks like butts or brisket. Wait till they ignite and then let them burn for 5-10 minutes and then proceed as you normally would. There may be another culprit but that's where I would start. Maybe give it a spritz here and there. 

Lance


----------



## natej (May 6, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Have you always put a second coat of rub on? From what I gathered over the years, smoke adheres best to cold wet meat. So it could be that applying a second coat of rub may be "protecting" the meat from the smoke. How long have you been noticing this? Could it be a bad batch of chunks? I've never used  aids but I smoked on a wsm for years. The best results I got were from using splits. Set everything up as normal minus burying chunks. Add your hot coals and then add a split or two on top. One for short smokes like ribs or chicken, two for long cooks like butts or brisket. Wait till they ignite and then let them burn for 5-10 minutes and then proceed as you normally would. There may be another culprit but that's where I would start. Maybe give it a spritz here and there.
> 
> Lance



Thanks for the help, 

Rather than a full extra layer of rub its more just to dry the wet meat from sitting over night in rub.. maybe ill skip that step, i havent tried a split before ill give that a go too


----------



## lancep (May 6, 2017)

Ok, is the layer of rub a new variable? And if it's just to dry out the meat, that could be what's going on. Smoke likes wet. As far as splits, I found they just taste better than kiln dried commercial chunks. Don't know what kind of wood y'all have down there, never had any BBQ when I was there, whatever good cooking hardwood should be fine.


----------



## natej (May 6, 2017)

Ive been using hickory and redgum.. it does dry it up by about 60 percent.. i think il try keeping it as wet as i can and a split and see if that helps


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 6, 2017)

Is your wood old? Has your taste changed? Change in medication (don't laugh, meds can change your sense of taste LOL). Loosing your sense of smell?

Could be a number of factors. Cold, wet meat can make a difference, but you shouldn't need to have the meat cold and wet to get smoke flavor. 

From what you posted, I don't see anything that would prevent getting smoke flavor. Just add more wood and see. Also, I find larger chunks make for smokier meat. You say about 5 chunks. How big are those chunks? 

Of course, maybe its because you are spelling flavour differently (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## lancep (May 6, 2017)

tbrtt1 said:


> Of course, maybe its because you are spelling flavour differently (sorry, couldn't resist)



Yeah that's most likely it but I wasn't touching that one


----------



## natej (May 7, 2017)

tbrtt1 said:


> Is your wood old? Has your taste changed? Change in medication (don't laugh, meds can change your sense of taste LOL). Loosing your sense of smell?
> 
> Could be a number of factors. Cold, wet meat can make a difference, but you shouldn't need to have the meat cold and wet to get smoke flavor.
> 
> ...



Lol yep ill cop that haha thats what i get posting on an american forum

I dont think its old wood, i just buy it in bagged chunks from my local Q store.. id say their about half fist sized chunks and nah not currently on any medication

I wondered if it was from using a heat deflector but i didnt use one this weekend andnl still didnt fix the problem.. maybe more wood?


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 7, 2017)

natej said:


> Lol yep ill cop that haha thats what i get posting on an american forum
> 
> I dont think its old wood, i just buy it in bagged chunks from my local Q store.. id say their about half fist sized chunks and nah not currently on any medication
> 
> I wondered if it was from using a heat deflector but i didnt use one this weekend andnl still didnt fix the problem.. maybe more wood?


I always use a heat deflector because I feel like the grease fog taste from the meat dripping on the coals dominates the flavor profile too much. 

Maybe just add a few more chunks next time and see. 

BTW, I had the honor of visiting down under a few years ago. Wonderful people. Culturally similar to Americans. Drink a VB for me, mate.


----------



## natej (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the help mate.. will do! Thumbs Up


----------



## natej (May 10, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Ok, is the layer of rub a new variable? And if it's just to dry out the meat, that could be what's going on. Smoke likes wet. As far as splits, I found they just taste better than kiln dried commercial chunks. Don't know what kind of wood y'all have down there, never had any BBQ when I was there, whatever good cooking hardwood should be fine.



I smoked a pork loin the other night and followed your advice, i didnt mix any commercial wood chunks in the charcoal i just threw a good size split on top and let it catch good before putting the meat on and closing it up.. Spritzing every 45 mins or so with  apple cider vinegar 

Wow the meat had such a smokey taste! Cheers for the replies


----------



## lancep (May 10, 2017)

Good to hear, glad it worked out for you!


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 12, 2017)

Good to hear, Nate. 

I have noticed that larger chunks of wood seem to make for a smokier result.


----------



## natej (May 12, 2017)

tbrtt1 said:


> Good to hear, Nate.
> 
> I have noticed that larger chunks of wood seem to make for a smokier result.



Yeah must have been the smaller chunks and not enough wood, i went and got a load of local hardwood (redgum) and used the chainsaw to cut it up into huge chunks

Just put a pork shoulder on so we shall see! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## lancep (May 12, 2017)

natej said:


> Yeah must have been the smaller chunks and not enough wood, i went and got a load of local hardwood (redgum) and used the chainsaw to cut it up into huge chunks
> 
> Just put a pork shoulder on so we shall see! :grilling_smilie:



Can't wait to see how it ends up. Make sure you post some pics.


----------

